# Complete your journey to a Self-Driving Car career



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

No classroom. No degree. What could possibly go wrong?

https://www.udacity.com/course/self...nterests&utm_content=BecomeSDCEngineer_Inside


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I still have no idea what the purpose of that course is.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

These are the math requirements.

Intermediate Python (Classes, Data structures)
Intermediate C++ (Classes, Memory management, Linking)
Basic Linear Algebra (Matrices, Vectors, Matrix multiplication)
Basic Calculus (Derivatives, Integrals)
Basic Statistics (Mean, Standard deviation, Gaussian distribution)
Basic Physics (Forces)

Are you kidding me? For the past twenty years America's high school kids struggle with basic math. Looks like those classes will be filled up with foreign exchange students.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Did they require a drivers license? I don't recall seeing that.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> No classroom. No degree. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> https://www.udacity.com/course/self...nterests&utm_content=BecomeSDCEngineer_Inside


You're asking the question wrongly.

The dilemma is what could go right? Seriously!!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> These are the math requirements.
> 
> Intermediate Python (Classes, Data structures)
> Intermediate C++ (Classes, Memory management, Linking)
> ...


This is obviously for folks with a STEM background; I think this could be possible with only a 2-year degree. Maybe I should come out of my retirement and pursue this.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Only thing I saw was:$101k - $178k annual *
*Count me in, baby!*

*Between that and gig uber I'll be good for 110k - 188k ,easy *

*One of the questions: What best describes your level of familiarity with Python?*
Python is an interpreted high-level programming language for general-purpose programming. Created by Guido van Rossum and first released in 1991, Python has a design philosophy that emphasizes code readability, notably using significant whitespace

2. What best describes your level of familiarity with C++?
The C++ Programming Language is a computer programming book first published in October 1985. It was the first book to describe the C++ programming language, written by the language's creator, Bjarne Stroustrup.

See, there are reasons why we're uber drivers


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

This mouse's (*see above comment*) problem is not being an Uber driver and hating it.

He is plagiarizing other people hoping that will make him look smart - "*Python* is an interpreted high-level programming language for general-purpose programming. Created by Guido van Rossum and first released in 1991, Python has a design philosophy that emphasizes code readability, notably using significant whitespace. It provides constructs that enable clear programming on both small and large scales.[27]" from Wikipedia which also took it from A Python Book: Beginning Python, Advanced Python, and Python Exercises.

The second part about C++ is absolutely hilarious, because he plagiarized the description of a book called _The C++ Programming Language _and NOT what C++ language is (the Wikipedia page clearly states "*This article is about the book.* For the language itself, see C++.")

*He wants $101 to $178 k annually*, but* has no clue how to do a simple Google search*... hahahahaha.... Simply pathetic.


----------

